# Dethatch vs verticut



## jt99715 (Aug 10, 2020)

TifTuf lawn. I don't believe verticutting will be possible for me. Does a homeowner model dethatcher take care of some of the same issues that verticutting will? Was planning to buy a sunjoe style model.

I don't have the budget to purchase a verticutter or the ability to transport one home from the rental shop.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I use my Sunjoe religiously, best homeowner purchase for those of us with alpha grass (after a reel mower of course)


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The SunJoe has a verticutter (scarifier) cartridge you can swap out for the tines. For TifTuf, I would use the fixed blades of the verticutting cartridge. You won't be disappointed with the SunJoe.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I had a VonHaus dethatcher/verticut that I used before I got my Swardman. My thoughts? The verticut will do the same as dethatch, although it does not pull as much thatch out as the cartridge made to dethatch and it is a little more aggressive even when set at a very shallow cutting depth. I also have Tiftuf

I can use my Swardman dethatch and the casual observer would not notice the fact that I dethatched it at all, (and it pulls out a ton of thatch) wherein when I in use the verticut cartridge it visibly leaves evidence that I did something aggressive (from the lines it leaves).


----------

